# Special Needs Pigeon



## Blubird (Oct 18, 2015)

I live in Michigan. I rescued a pigeon that was caught by a hawk. He is completely healed now but the hawk broke his wing. He needs a permanent loving home. I have cats and a newborn baby and I have no time to take care of him and give him any attention. I hope to find someone that has experience with pigeons. I also think he would like other pigeons to live with. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can safely ship him here I will take him and it needs to be done before real cold weather sets in and check with you post office on how to ship for you need a special cardboard box I believe but maybe each postal area is different I just do not know. You can send me a message with the details after you do the leg work. c.hert


----------



## Blubird (Oct 18, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Denver, CO.


----------



## Blubird (Oct 18, 2015)

Would you be willing to pick the pigeon up from the airport? United flies Birds under the seat for $125 with a responsible person. I would just have to find someone that is going down there to be responsible for him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You could mail the pigeon in a special carton and it's quick delivery and racers on here can help you do this as well as calling the post office to see how to do this. You can buy the boxes from Foys I believe but maybe racers could give us some in put on how to do this and pigeons do well for two day as long as you water them good before. I received two pigeons by mail from California Mickaboo Pigeon and Doves Adoption and they know how to do it good. Racers mail birds all over the nation for those One Loft Racing so maybe someone could help us with information. I could pick up the pigeon at the Post office here and send you the address of the post office---it would be a lot cheaper.. You would mail the pigeon during the week and not on week-ends I believe but some of the racing people might fill us in on all this. Estimated cost about 35 dollars or so---taking a guess here..Do you have any special name for this precious one with the broken wing. Hawks are bad birds and I just had a large one fly over the other day going to the mountains but my birds are contained in a nice loft with a real good size Fly pen where they go outside and are contained so no predators can get them. I have four others with broken wings that cannot be released plus one with one wing most likely got by a hawk and he is from California and his name is Pablo. Plus many other special needs pigeons with their stories. I love and care for all my birdies with the very best medical care...Maybe racers will enlighten us on the mailing procedures. You can check with the post office too.


----------



## Blubird (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry about the new thread. Jay3 told me in a message that I should start a new thread. I am new here and just trying to do whats right.I can tell both of you have been on here awhile.I thought I had posted something incorrectly.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now we got the thread and did you read the above posting that I just posted to you in the above box? Do you want me to start a new thread to ask for mailing advice from some pigeon racers or do you want to start a thread if you want to inquire about mailing the pigeon.


----------



## Blubird (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the information! I am so glad I have connected with another pigeon lover. I will try to contact the racing people that you were talking about and I will definitely call my post office tomorrow.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's just wonderful and just stay on this one thread and not start any more about this special need pigeon. This is your thread and it will continue...I will write another thread and ask the racing people on here for procedures on how to mail a pigeon from Michigan to Colorado. They do just fine and get to me within two days for I had them mailed to me before from California....Talk to you soon when your write again on here..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't want to ship a bird through the mail, especially a disabled one. They aren't treated very well, and many have died due to over heating or freezing. They have even lost birds. I know some have had good experience with it, but many have not, and they aren't there to see how they are handled.
I have had birds flown to me on United. They fly in the pet cargo, and don't have to have a person go with them. They also arrive a lot faster. Easier on the bird. Cost about $100.00. Here's a link.

https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/default.aspx


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem with the flying is you need a person carrier with them so it is under the seat in a regulation cage which I happen to have because I picked up three birds in Arizona by flying both ways and it was a real hassle and not only that I had to pay round trip both ways plus a certain amount for the birds as well as a health certificate. It ran into a lot of money and lots of red tape as well..The best way would be to get a flying container from a bird supply place like Foys and talk to the post office and see what their procedures are in regard to this. This is before winter time and I feel the bird will be just fine if it is mailed from one post office to another main one here in Denver and I will pick up the bird. It is a very much less simple thing to do and I feel the pigeon will be just fine. We will worry but it is special handling delivery plus insurance plus good addresses besides. But Blubird can check into all of this herself and I sent her my e-mail address. Thanks for the link..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert, reread my post. *You don't have to travel with them. They are checked in at the airport, and kept in cargo with other pets. Nobody has to go with them. *They travel alone. A person meets them at the other end. We always try to find a direct flight if possible, so they don't have to put them on another plane.
Not all airlines do this, but *United* does.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if that is how it is so now its good and Blubird after checking your link can do that if she wishes and I will pick up the birdie from here in Denver at the airport for that is no problem with me. I sure hope it is that simple and nice and not too expensive for her. Us all we will figure it all out and thanks for the information and Blubird will check all of this out I am sure..Thanks for that information. I believe on one of her posting she checked out something for about a hundred dollars already...whatever she decides I will pick up the bird at the airport or the post office...It's easy for me both ways..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've picked up 3 birds that have been flown that way across the country. They are particular about how the little travel crate is fixed up, but they were fine when we got them on our end. Anyway, she can check on all that. Hope you get him. I think he would like it at your place.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I gathered some information..

https://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2013/pb22368/html/updt_001.htm

You must send the pigeon by secure mail priority mail and have proper addresses on it with the proper paper fill out at the post office also include my phone number and address and the post office in Denver that it is mailed to and I can give you the proper address when it is time. You must have a regulation type of box and I believe these can be bought from Foys Pigeon Supply and their toll free number is 1-877-355-7727 and they can have a box mailed out to you in two days. They are nice to talk with on the phone and there are people there who could give you more information about mailing the birdie. This is a much simpler process than the airlines and I would prefer you mail the birdie to me for I believe it is safer especially before colder weather hits and its not too warm at this time. The bird will get to me in two days and they track it as well. Sometimes in life one needs to take a chance on things and I believe this is the best way...But check it out for yourself and decide. The pigeon will have a very good and spoiled home here with other pigeons who are special need pigeons as well as mookee's , tumblers, and disabled feral as well. Why a pigeon by the name of Catnip is waiting for her mate. Let me know you decision when the time is right and you have the information on hand. Your pigeon would love Catnip. lol Picture coming...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Another picture of the loft and outside fly pen..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did some research on this forum regarding shipping and I have a link to add on this message. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f98/shipping-birds-questions-answers-and-links-23515.html
Your a new member Blubird but to tell you the truth I also read some posting about many other things over the years and shipping pigeons and got kind of sad in remembering a lot of wonderful people who are longer posting and in years prior this wonderful forum had a magic to it that made me miss the old days. It's hard to explain. But one thing---read all the above little postings and don't get frightened about shipping and if you want to do research on this forum a bit go to the top and punch in search button and add Shipping Pigeons and read some of the old threads and this might give you more confidence in regard to mailing me the precious pigeon..You cannot compare how the forum was in those days because you are a brand new member but some of the other members might get a kick out of reading old postings and feel the magic that I am talking about in regard to the members. It was fun for me but sad as well...Keep me up to date on what you decide about your pigeon with the broken wing. Just wanted you to know what I have been up to...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just spoke to Blubird by phone and wonderful arrangements are being made and when she gets time I will let her fill you in with the details she wishes to share. We had a wonderful conversation and I am getting excited about a new pigeon coming here. This pigeon was very hurt but does just fine hopping and things of that nature and they actually saw the hawk get it and it dropped it with her husband retrieving it and savings its life. I will call the pigeon "Larin" and of course take some pictures of it..I am thrilled...lol


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks c.hert for taking larin....waiting for larin's pics!!....


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Nare J and we are plugging away at getting the birdie here. It will be in my bird room for awhile about one week then the next week it will have a visit with my Avian Vet and be checked out and droppings tested and a general look over and advise. After that's done then I will introduce it to the female side of the loft on nice days and then eventually Catnip will be placed in the loft too. I hope it likes Catnip but right now Catnip is too mean of a bird to be placed with Larin because she is attending her eggs. lol lol..Thanks again..


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Im happy you are getting the bird C.hert Thats one lucky bird.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Gosh forum friend Catnip as you know is my television watching buddy at nighttime but when she lays eggs I leave her alone. Now she is so mean she would let me clean up her seed without attacking me---Look at her meanness for she is protecting the not fertile eggs and she is a mess...I hope that she likes Larin when they go into the loft and flypen. If not Larin will have other birdies to choose from..ol lol 
Just a note on Catnip for she is disabled from a cat and has nerve damage in the right side of her neck and needs to be able to drink out of the pigeon water container to go to the loft and she is in my house in a very large cage and getting practice by placing her in the loft little by little. She is a very strong bird who loves to lay eggs. She is my buddy but now is not very friendly to me..lol lol...She had a very very long rehabilitation because of the damage but is doing just excellent and drinking out of the pigeon container as well as doing wonderful in the loft when I practice her in there. Maybe in the Spring I will place her in the female section of the loft but for now she is my television buddy "When she does not have eggs"..lol Picture coming...She has to have that soft surface for at times she flips and rolls over but can walk and hop and fly and this is good..She is my baby..lol lol...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Neat story! I hope Larin isnt a tv watching bird or they may fight over which channel to watch.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Larin will be coming in our Wed by Delta Airlines and I will pick him up at the airport. Just wanted you to know...Blubird might fill you in more and I am getting excited...lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is wonderful news, c.hert, keep us updated on the arrival of Larin.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I sure will and I believe at some time Blubird will come back on here but she is a very very busy person. I am getting the bird room ready for the pigeon. I will take a shuttle and meet the birdie in the cargo area where they come in and bring it home asap and put it in my bird room for a few days for it to adjust to things and then on a nice day so that I can watch it, introduce Larin on the female side of the loft which is a gentler side. Then take some pictures along the way and share them on here and with Blubird as well. I have the bird room all ready for it and I have some pictures so that Blubird and you people can see them---I am excited about the new birdie. lol Pictures coming.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he will love it there, especially with all the females. I'm glad she chose to fly him. So much better for the bird. His owner obviously cares about him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He certainly is going to enjoy living in style, and you have quite a penthouse set up for him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks and not only that-----Catnip is waiting.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, your birds have a life of luxury


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea they are kind of spoiled.. They act that way too and really can put on a show for people and just plain show off in front of them. They are a mess but I really enjoy them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a good news c. hert. Another needy gets a nice caring home. Thanks for being there for him. 
Love Catnip.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Larin made it here just fine---flew in by Delta this morning and I picked him up at the Delta Air Place. He is a very strong healthy pigeon who made himself right at home. He loves Flying Delta and has told me that's the way to go is "FLY" and not be shipped by mail and wanted Jay 3 to know this as well. They were very professional people and it was fun to pick him up

Introducing LARIN...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so glad your bird made it there safely. Pretty bird too.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Larin is relaxing like a king on top of the little pillow but when I came in he stood up but he was completely stretched out and satisfied. Catnip and Larin are talking to each other Catnip on the porch and Larin in the bird room. It's sort of like that ownership series of sounds they are making. He saying I own this Play pen and she saying I owe this large cage all to myself. That's what I imagine anyway.. lol lol. Picture coming.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure it's a he?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea.. I am...It's a He....


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Glad he has reached safely. Hope Larin is going to give a nice company to Catnip. Keep us updated.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Larin arrived safely! Beautiful bird!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a handsome boy! Glad he made it safely to his new home.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Decided to place Larin on the male side of the loft and he is healthy and his poops vet checked and healthy as well. Larin is one of the strongest pigeons that I have come across and the female side of the loft would be too small of a area outside as well as "too gentle and too disabled pigeons"...So In the male side he went. This is a series of pictures to try to share the moment with you. I truly hope you enjoy...

First seeing outside fly pen.



Two oldest strongest birds in the male side of the loft circling and Larin is in the top corner with a foot showing...cannot see Larin at this junction..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Successfully scared them off by running and biting at them.



Going to battle with another pigeon (Larin on the right)..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Round and Round they go and now they are "in battle".. Larin is biting the pigeon's back...



Round and Round they go....



The Winner---Larin..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Larin looking out at the wide wide world. He is meditating and happy..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is a dashing personality. Loved the pics. Thanks to share.


----------

